# Game wardens at Fenwick



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

when we came off the Lake Friday,they were pulling boats over,they had their measuring boards ,looking for short Walleye,,,they were real friendly about it,,but your fish better be over 15" when you get off the lake,,,they said the fish may shrink as much as 1/2",depending on how they are handled,,they did not really know,,I guess it is up to you ,this is the second time we have been checked this year


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

My bud works as a mate on one of the walk-ons and they boarded them on Saturday and checked all the fish for undersize. He said the same thing real nice but checked all the fish. I made a board when the size limit went into effect and mitered a notch at 15 1/2" (for added safety) and any eye that does not clearly extend beyond that notch lives to die another day! Its just my way of being sure I am in compliance with the 15" rule.


----------



## RELAYER3 (Sep 9, 2009)

15 1/2" walleye isn't even worth keeping throw him back.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

never caught one that small trolling yet. like they said to small to bother cleaning anyway!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

RELAYER3 said:


> 15 1/2" walleye isn't even worth keeping throw him back.


Thats funny, I bet you throw back all your perch then 

The small ones are the best eating IMO.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ErieAngler said:


> Thats funny, I bet you throw back all your perch then
> 
> The small ones are the best eating IMO.


I have to agree with viper. a 15" doesn't hardly make a sammie! Let 'em grow up. In all honesty, I can't tell the difference between a 15 and a 24 and in fact, I prefer the bigger fish as fillets are thicker. I rarely keep anything under 17".


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

"Thats funny, I bet you throw back all your perch then 

The small ones are the best eating IMO."


Big differance between a game fish and a pan fish. I love perch but not the little ones so much. Walleye 15 inches havnt even had a chance to grow.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I was checked there the last time out on the 10th. One look in the cooler and that's it. I said "want to see my license"? He asked, "do you have one"? "Yep" I say and they say "OK"! 

There have been A LOT of under 15" fish on our side this year. I can only imagine we have our share who feel it's their "right" to keep them.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

RELAYER3 said:


> 15 1/2" walleye isn't even worth keeping throw him back.


I think he should keep whatever legal fish he wants to keep and u should keep what legal fish you want. Anyone fishing the western end this year who hasn't caught any sub-legal length eyes this year isn't catching many fish! I hope the wardens catch everyone who keeps an illegal fish.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

We caught quite a few last year trolling that were under 15". If they are over 15" they go in my box. I prefer the smaller fish for eating.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Be aware that they will shrink at least a full 1/4 " & up to 1/2", live well or on ice. 

Now the tricky part.... if they allow you to flex the fish and limber it up, some of that shrinkage will deminish. But I have NO IDEA if they'll let you do that. 

I'd guess most likely, not.


----------



## misterack (May 25, 2008)

All this talk about shrinkage reminds me of George in a famous Seinfeld episode.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I got checked by one of the DNR guys at Catawba state ramp last week. It wasn't a game warden but one of the guys doing the creel survey. He measured my 6 fish and informed me that I had 1 that was undersized by a 1/4". I didn't question him about it, but I sure couldn't beleive it. When I got home I remeasured all my fish, they were all legal. The smallest 1 I had was 15" on the nose, according to ruler on top of my cooler. In hindsight I wish I had questioned him about it, I don't know if my ruler is off by a quarter of an inch or if he just didn't do the tail pinch. As I was getting the boat ready to leave that day, after the survey guy left, the game warden pulled up to the boat behind me to check their fish. Needless to say i finished what I was doing really quickly and left.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

You would have think if they know that the fish shrink and they measure one that close to 15" say 143/4" that they would allow it, now if you have one 14" that's another story... as for smaller walleye when trolling and your dragging a 15" around awhile and he's not going to make it why not add him to your creel, as for eating the 15,s 16,s 17,s I'll take them Mon. thru Sun. all year long that's good eating....


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

I only keep them if they are 15 1/2 inches and thats only on a slow day, otherwise they go back, but if someone wants to keep a legal fish they should! I am never worried coming back in because I know I am legal, Let em check me!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

NO flexibility with DOW officers......they measure,your earlier measurements on the cooler mean nothing. If the fish is 1/8th on an inch under 15....get out your wallet, no warnings....no ( 3 month suspension... with pay like they give themselves when they intentionaly break their own serious laws) for us we pay hard earned dollars for any and every mild viloation. No where else in our lives are the rules so strict, everyone reading this has gotten a speeding or tail light warning.......not with DOW. With their computer system it would be very easy to track "warnings" and if a guy does the same thing twice, that's the place for a fine. Your first 14 3/4" walleye should not cost you $88. Lets remeber that this fish can olny be consumed once, if a guy wants to eat him when he is small whats the big deal, its no loss to the system, only a loss to the size of the guys bag of filets. We pay for the right to fish and take meat home, that should be enough revenue to keep them in the field, they don't need to pad that with all the additional petty fines. And -no- I have never been fined for a wildlife violation, just seen it way too often with honest hard working friends and relatives that were just trying to enjoy our chosen sport with their family.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

When the 2003 hatch was at the 15 inch size our boat goty checked at Catawba. One of the fish was just short of 15 I mean just barely, With the tail only fanned across the measure board. We were not allowd to touch the fish and they would not pinch the tail. Not at all what the rule book shows for measuring fish.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

viper1 said:


> Walleye 15 inches havnt even had a chance to grow.


Sure he has . . . likely close to 3 years! Thats nearly 3 more than the vast majority of his brothers and sisters. 

I keep whatevers legal, whether that be a shrunk fish not too much above 15'' or 34''. But at the end of the day, I honestly think those smaller fish are a heck of a lot better eating. To each his own, and I agree with everyone here that you need to be carefull and ensure you have room for the shrinkage thats going to happen once in the cooler.

BTW, those tiny perch make one hellova chip too


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Hardtop and ErieAngler, I agree with you both. To be honest with you I have never measured the fish after they have been in the cooler all day. I will be very careful when I'm up there next week. Man I hate to throw back a 15 1/4" eye in fear that it's going to shrink 3/8 of an inch. That's a crock of crap if you ask me.


----------



## terrysch (Feb 11, 2009)

First hand info. We were checked on July 11th at Fenwicks. We had one fish that measured 14 3/4 on the game warden's measuring board. He measured it twice, threw in back in the live well and said have a nice day.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

terrysch said:


> First hand info. We were checked on July 11th at Fenwicks. We had one fish that measured 14 3/4 on the game warden's measuring board. He measured it twice, threw in back in the live well and said have a nice day.


Thanks for the post. That's exactly what he should have done with only one fish at 14 3/4"


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

boatnut said:


> I have to agree with viper. a 15" doesn't hardly make a sammie! Let 'em grow up. In all honesty, I can't tell the difference between a 15 and a 24 and in fact, I prefer the bigger fish as fillets are thicker. I rarely keep anything under 17".


I'm with this dude.  I would rather come home empty handed on a slow day then with 3-7 or however many little dinks. It's not worth busting out the knife over. I'm not starving (obviously ) and my freezer isn't empty (I'm not a meat hunter anyways) and there will be other days to get a good solid keep of fish. Let the little guys grow up a little bit. I have a livewell so if I have a slow day and don't have at least 4 in the box I chuck em all back anyways regardless of size. Lots of lost walleye swimming around boat docks around Cleveland over the years.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

No offense K gone but you sound like one of those guys that like to complain when someone shoots a 1 1/2 year old 6 point. If its of leagal length go ahead and keep it if thats what you want to do. Those 15"ers are fantastic eating as are those little 6 pointers. Every person has there own idea of what a successful day on the water is, to each his own. I'll let the DNR tell me what size fish I can keep.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Wow, is it already winter?? A lot of glass half full, pissing and moaning about Division of Wildlife _DOING THEIR JOB _ along with a healthy dose of criticism for people keeping _LEGAL_ fish

How many remember 10 fish limits and no minimum size?? MANY charters bringing in 80 per day with only a few over 17" and LOTS under 15". 

Laws were adjusted, fishermen adapted to the changes and the fishery survived. All without people trying to push 'their' ethics on the internet.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

I agree we use to keep everything.there was many days on the headboats 151/2inches won the fish pull.I saw them all weekend in the channel.but if they arent at least 15 3/4 it dont get a look for me.This weekend out front we didnt have any fish under 16.Out by west sister and north we did pull alot of wheezers.On another side of the coin.I work for the state and on the budget side side the DNR is doing everything they can to justify there jobs.Be careful.....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The message DNR always put out when I was growing up was "leave things better than you found them". We don't keep the 15" on my boat and we don't keep any hogs if we are lucky enough to catch them. It's my way of of trying to leave things better. I want my grandkids to have the opportunities to land a boatload of walleye when they grow up. Give the little guys more time to grow up and give the bigguns another opportunity to grow the population. It's legal to keep both, but it doesn't mean I have to.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

KaGee said:


> The message DNR always put out when I was growing up was "leave things better than you found them". We don't keep the 15" on my boat and we don't keep any hogs if we are lucky enough to catch them. It's my way of of trying to leave things better. I want my grandkids to have the opportunities to land a boatload of walleye when they grow up. Give the little guys more time to grow up and give the bigguns another opportunity to grow the population. It's legal to keep both, but it doesn't mean I have to.


Problem is you're keeping the prime spawners and putting back fish too small to spawn and those too old to be prolific. So how are you leaving things better than the guy who keep 2 or 3 small fish and 2 or 3 prime spawners? Why so much judging other anglers, you are both respecting the law! I wonder why it bothers fishermen so much when another fisherman does something different?? I also resent the "meat hunter" cracks about guys who keep little fish when those calling others meat hunters keep big fish -- who's keeping the meat? Guess keeping 30# for your limit vs less than half that amount makes the guys with the least weight meat hunters - funny logic?


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

This was a good thread at first with some good info from Jim Stedke warning about how the fish will shrink, then it went south. Bottom line...legal is legal and to each his own. If a sportsman is within the law and abiding by the rules and you still have a problem with what he's doing, then that's just your opinion and opinions are like buttholes...everybody has one and most of them stink.
I drive 200 miles each way to fish Erie and only get to fish it 4 or 5 times a year so if it's legal it's going in my box. Heck, I might even have a smallmouth sandwich if old Mr. brown leaper decides to jump on my line. :Banane42:


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

rod bender bob said:


> Problem is you're keeping the prime spawners and putting back fish too small to spawn and those too old to be prolific.


It takes 3-4 years for males and 5-6 years for females to become sexually mature. Walleye can live in excess of 20 years from what I've read. 

So, A) At 15" you are harvesting fish that may or may not be sexually mature. B) There are reasons big fish get big and genetics is one of them. Harvesting them drains the gene pool.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ReelTimeWes said:


> Bottom line...legal is legal and to each his own. If a sportsman is within the law and abiding by the rules and you still have a problem with what he's doing, *then that's just your opinion and opinions are like buttholes...everybody has one and most of them stink.*


Naw, some of us are confident in our abilities so throwing back the occasional 15" dink don't bother us, no matter how far we drove. And the thread was fine until your last comment.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

A wise man once said to each their own..the law is the law and everything past that is personal opinion..don't get another thread closed with the catty arguments guys.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ErieEye said:


> No offense K gone but you sound like one of those guys that like to complain when someone shoots a 1 1/2 year old 6 point. If its of leagal length go ahead and keep it if thats what you want to do. Those 15"ers are fantastic eating as are those little 6 pointers. Every person has there own idea of what a successful day on the water is, to each his own. I'll let the DNR tell me what size fish I can keep.


Actually I'm not, I don't care one spit what other guys keep I just offererd up an opinion (this is a message board last time I checked and many others in the thread said the same thing why single me out) and said I shared the same thoughts as boatnut. As far as deer go, shoot for spots I could care less to many of them bastards running around anyways and your right small deer and small fish do taste better I love eater walleye easier to clean and make less mess. I am NOT one of those guys so once again your DEAD WRONG. As long as your within the law keep your legal fish.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

KaGee said:


> Naw, some of us are confident in our abilities so throwing back the occasional 15" dink don't bother us, no matter how far we drove. And the thread was fine until your last comment.


Another opinion.....

Very confident in MY abilities as well. My last post to this thread...enjoy.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Seems pretty simple keep what you like that is legal.. thats your right no argument. But you know they shrink so if you keep 15" and they catch you with one 141/2 " cause of shrinkage quit your whining!Their doing their job! Do yours!


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I guess I read your first post wrong, you know where you said "let little guys grow up a little bit". My bad, didn't mean to tick anyone off.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great Bob nice rant as usual, and thanks for the personal attack on me and possibly boatnut since we both fish alot (going 3-5 days per week) I won't even touch base on what I spend to go fishing...you'd barf. 

Once again for the extremely thick headed individuals on this thread. I and the other HALF of the guys who said toss some 15's back in this thread we are not saying DON'T keep them if it's 15 keep 10,000 of them throughout the year I DON'T CARE, we just casually said WE don't keep them and WE prefer to toss them back. IT'S OUR OPINION and we are entilted to it how is this thread any different than ANY other on OGF?. How many of these keep or or don't keep it conversations have come up through the years on OGF? How many have I been involved in NONE. Because I don't care. Follow the laws and your good in my book, now bass fisherman and the almight trout fisherman...betta throw dem back....because that's just wrong keeping dem fish. 

Off to kill 5 tickets of steehead that you won't be catching this fall/winter. I pay alot of money for my gas, boat, sub sandwiches etc, I'll be damned if someone will tell me I can't keep them 


OMG did a moderator delete his own thread...that's rich.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

KaGee said:


> It takes 3-4 years for males and 5-6 years for females to become sexually mature. Walleye can live in excess of 20 years from what I've read.
> 
> So, A) At 15" you are harvesting fish that may or may not be sexually mature. B) There are reasons big fish get big and genetics is one of them. Harvesting them drains the gene pool.


OK, our opinions differ and we'll never agree. We both had our say so I'll let it go LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

The Mod thing was a good one!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> The Mod thing was a good one!


Check your PM's you'll find even a better one


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

And I agree with 100%.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Male walleye in Lake Erie top out at about 25 inches, all the larger fish are females. It is just not good stewardship of our fishery to harvest our most important fish for future years, the large productive females. More progressive states have slot limits where you only harvest walleye in the 15 to 23 inch range. The large fish are also more heavily contaminated with the chemicals we dump into the lake like fertilizers, weed killers and pesticides. Get smart, take the smaller fish and do us all a favor.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

jimski2 said:


> Male walleye in Lake Erie top out at about 25 inches, all the larger fish are females. It is just not good stewardship of our fishery to harvest our most important fish for future years, the large productive females. More progressive states have slot limits where you only harvest walleye in the 15 to 23 inch range. The large fish are also more heavily contaminated with the chemicals we dump into the lake like fertilizers, weed killers and pesticides. Get smart, take the smaller fish and do us all a favor.


Actually I have fished several states and areas of Canada with slot limits and they all require that you return walleye in an average of 19" - 27" range. Smaller fish and larger fish, usually only one larger fish, can be kept. These are the size/age range fish that the biologists consider the most effective reproducers.
There are many opinions on this issue. I believe that it is quite simple. If you catch and keep legal fish you have done nothing wrong, at all.


----------



## K&D (Jun 18, 2009)

We all have hired experts to answer these questions for us. They are paid by our taxes, licensing fees etc. and work for the Ohio Department of Natural Resources. Many are highly educated and extremely knowledgable. They work with other experts from bordering states and Ontario to afford us with the best chance for a healthy fishery over both the short term and long term, while trying to balance providing enjoyment (to recreational fisherman) or a livelihood (to charter captains, commercial fisherman, bait & tackle dealers, hotels, restaurants, etc. etc.) .

If any of us thinks we are more knowledgable than these professionals, we are probably wrong. If we disagree with their assessments, decisions and/or policies, then we are merely voicing our opinions as some have stated here, which is fine. These opinions may or may not be supported by scientific evidence.

Like many here, I have met some of these people. In my opinion, they are both intelligent and knowledgable. Some participate on this website. It would be nice if we could get there input. In the meantime, keep the "opinions" coming, as long as they are respectful, for that's what makes this site both valuable and enjoyable.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

I apologize if I offended anyone with my comment in regards to "opinions". This is a great site and has taught me a great deal about how to catch walleye on Lake Erie. I entend to use it to gain knowledge, contribute as much as I can, and hopefully make a few friends along the way. Good fishing to all.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Are you referring to me KGone?





K gonefishin said:


> Great Bob nice rant as usual, and thanks for the personal attack on me and possibly boatnut since we both fish alot (going 3-5 days per week) I won't even touch base on what I spend to go fishing...you'd barf.
> 
> Once again for the extremely thick headed individuals on this thread. I and the other HALF of the guys who said toss some 15's back in this thread we are not saying DON'T keep them if it's 15 keep 10,000 of them throughout the year I DON'T CARE, we just casually said WE don't keep them and WE prefer to toss them back. IT'S OUR OPINION and we are entilted to it how is this thread any different than ANY other on OGF?. How many of these keep or or don't keep it conversations have come up through the years on OGF? How many have I been involved in NONE. Because I don't care. Follow the laws and your good in my book, now bass fisherman and the almight trout fisherman...betta throw dem back....because that's just wrong keeping dem fish.
> 
> ...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No. Steelhead Bob put up a post but deleted it.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> No. Steelhead Bob put up a post but deleted it.


OK, couldn't figure out why I upset you?


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

WBSA will be having ODNR at our sept meeting, probably in Green Springs and probably Travis. Mostly to discuss the 2010 hatch surveys but these kind of questions always make for a lively evening. You're all invited. Keep an eye on the website for when we finalize it. We'll have food and drinks for all who attend. On us!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ezmarc said:


> We'll have food and drinks for all who attend. On us!


Free beer?? Count me in, brother!


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Ah Hell Mike. You caught me with foot in mouth. You'll have to bring your own alcohol. sorry!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

If Mike brings the beer I'll be there for sure


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

drink= beer in my book. I'll have a few extra's for ya , steve!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be there. Close to home and love to have a drink. Keep us all informed.


----------

